# Need a jerky marinade



## outdrdude (Aug 24, 2007)

Looked around the forum and didn't find much on marinades for jerky. Anyone have any besides the couple that are posted? Or any links to some.

Thanks...


----------



## meowey (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't have one, but you could try DeeJayDebi's website.  She has a bunch of recipes there.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun,and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey Outdrdude -

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads.htm

Deejayâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Book of Jerky Recipes

Enjoy!


----------



## outdrdude (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link.  Will be makin some next week..


----------



## richtee (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation...  ;{)


----------

